# Bike Transport Lufthansa



## w3rd (13. Juni 2013)

Ich habe gerade bei der LH hotline angerufen und der Telefonmensch meinte, wenn ich das Bike in einen Fahrradkoffer einpacke, läuft es unter normalem Zusatzgepäck. 
Bei nem Evoc bag wären das 253cm und mit meinem Rad vermutlich >23kg also mit Glück 350 pro flug. Ab 24kg 450 
Wenn ich das Rad einfach so da hinschieben und vlcht noch bissl in Folie einwickel sind es 100 pro flug.... 

http://www.lufthansa.com/mediapool/pdf/91/media_2036341691.pdf
Stimmt das wirklich? 

http://www.lufthansa.com/de/de/Gepaeck-Ratgeber
sagt: "Das Verpacken des Fahrrades ist von Lufthansa nicht vorgeschrieben, Lenker und Pedale müssen nicht gedreht oder abmontiert werden, auch die Luft müssen Sie nicht aus den Reifen entfernen. "

Leider nichts dazu ob ich das Rad einpacken _darf_...


----------



## Catsoft (13. Juni 2013)

War quatsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (13. Juni 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> War quatsch...



ok danke. Jetzt frag ich mich wo ich das offiziell erfahre, wenn es selbst die Hotline nicht beantworten kann...


----------



## Heide-Daniel (14. Juni 2013)

Moin w3rd,

hier hast du das offizielle Preisverzeichnis für Sportgepäck. Das Fahrrad kostet 50 Euro kontinental bzw. 100 Euro interkontinental.

http://www.lufthansa.com/mediapool/...lt_z=Sportgep%E4ck%20und%20Preise%20%28PDF%29


----------



## w3rd (14. Juni 2013)

danke, das hatte ich gelesen. Aber der an der Hotline meinte eben, das gelte nicht mehr, wenn das Rad im Koffer ist...


----------



## Catsoft (14. Juni 2013)

Sorry, ich hatte was geschrieben und das war Quatsch. Ich hatte dein Problem mit der Hotline beim ersten lesen nicht begriffen und zuerst auch den Link auf das Sportgepäck gepostet.

Was du jetzt gegen die Hotline machen kannst? K.A.


----------



## w3rd (14. Juni 2013)

ach so... stehe also wieder am anfang 
ist denn echt noch niemand LH mit rad im koffer geflogen?


----------



## w3rd (14. Juni 2013)

OK! nach nochmal explizit nachfragen ob ich im koffer echt 900 zahlen soll und gefühlen 10min Warteschleife die Bestätigung. Bike is bike auch im Koffer, wenns ein extra bike koffer is... 

Das das nun hoffentlich geklärt ist noch ne andere Frage: 
Kann man den bikekoffer auch mit anderem Zeug vollpacken? Hat schon jemand schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Hab schon paar mal gelesen, dass Leute das so gemacht haben. aber nich dass ich dann da stehe und doch 350,- für den Koffer zahle..


----------



## w3rd (8. September 2013)

Ich hatte dann sicherheitshalber nur das Rad im Koffer. Die Dame am Schalter in Frankfurt meinte, es gäbe keine Regel. Es wäre aber Sportgepäck, und wenn nur Dinge drin sind, die mit dem Sport zu tun haben, würde wohl niemand etwas sagen.


----------



## harke (8. September 2013)

wieviel kilo freigepäck hats dann?ich hab meins damals in nem tv karton gepackt und es hat nichts gekostet


----------



## w3rd (8. September 2013)

Rad kostet 150, ist oben verlinkt. Gewichtsobergrenze bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wandango (9. September 2013)

Erfahrungsgemäß ist den sperrgepäckmenschen so ziemlich alles egal. den aufkleber der das ding sozusagen legitimiert bekommt man ja schon beim check in (wo sie das ding eh nicht wiegen können) und die sperrgepäckmenschen gucken nur nochmal kurz ins röntgengerät. 
hatte da bisher immer noch anderen kram mit im karton (helm, schoner, schuhe, schlafsack etc.) und der wog bestimmt auch schon öfter mehr als die zugelassenen mengen. 

interessiert eigentlich nie jemanden. bisher so in berlin schönefeld und tegel/zürich/mallorca/glasgow geklappt.


----------



## flyingcruiser (11. September 2013)

Beim Fahrradtransport liegt die Gewichtsobergrenze bei 32 kg. Im Koffer darf offiziell nur das Rad sein und kann, falls der Mitarbeiter am Checkin einen schlechten Tag hat, als reguläres Sperrgepäck transportiert werden, falls sich andere Gegenstände im Koffer befinden. Im Merkblatt sind bei allen anderen Sportgeräten genau aufgelistet was zum Sportgepäck gehött, daher macht es durchaus Sinn anzunehmen, dass nur das Rad im Koffer sein darf.

Laut Telefonauskunft darf allerdings bis 32 kg aufgefüllt werden. Wer nun richtig liegt (Checkinmitarbeiter/Merkblatt oder Hotline) konnte ich nicht heraus bekommen, ich war froh, als es immer so funktioniert hat.

Gewogen wird bei der normalen Gepäckabgabe, die Waagen dort sind fûr entsprechende Koffer ausgelegt. Dort gibt es dann eine Rechnung, die am Lufthansaschalter beglichen werden muss. Abgegeben wird der Radkoffer allerdings an der Sperrgepäckabgabe.

Die Preise liegen bei Interkontinentalflügen mittlerweile wieder bei 100€, es waren mal 150 €.

Für wichtig halte ich: 32 kg Grenze penibel einhalten, freundlich sein und am Checkin dem Mitarbeiter nicht auf die Nase binden, dass noch was anderes mit im Koffer ist.


----------



## pixxelbiker (12. Dezember 2015)

Hier klink ich mich mal ein, welche Erfahrung habt ihr bislang mit Lufthansa und dem MTB-Transport gemacht, bz. wie habt Ihr dort Eure Bikes transportiert? Die Auskunft eines Reiseanbieters meinte diese Woche das es Bei Lufthansa ausreicht, die empfindlichen Teile etwas mit Polsterfolie zu umwickeln, mehr wäre nicht nötig.
Kann das jemand aus Erfahrung bestätigen oder dementieren?


----------



## un1e4shed (20. Juni 2016)

w3rd schrieb:


> OK! nach nochmal explizit nachfragen ob ich im koffer echt 900 zahlen soll und gefühlen 10min Warteschleife die Bestätigung. Bike is bike auch im Koffer, wenns ein extra bike koffer is...
> 
> Das das nun hoffentlich geklärt ist noch ne andere Frage:
> Kann man den bikekoffer auch mit anderem Zeug vollpacken? Hat schon jemand schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Hab schon paar mal gelesen, dass Leute das so gemacht haben. aber nich dass ich dann da stehe und doch 350,- für den Koffer zahle..



Ich stehe im Moment vor dem selben Problem.

Fahrrad im Bike-Koffer ist immer noch Sportgepäck? Kann das wer bestätigen?


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Juni 2016)

Bei AB zumindest und bei Condor.


----------



## un1e4shed (21. Juni 2016)

Sonst noch wer? Ich hab jetzt 2 unterschiedliche Aussagen... die Lufthansa Hotline sagt 450€ einfach für Sperrgepäck... Der Lufthansa E-Mail Service sagt was von 100€ einfach wegen Übergepäck (Gewicht wird eingehalten aber nicht die Maße)... Also das sind Clowns....

@w3rd hat das bei dir geklappt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (21. Juni 2016)

Fahrrad is fahrrad. Auch im bikekoffer. Kein sperrgepaeck. War kein problem. Nur 2 verbogene bremsscheiben letztes mal...


----------



## fissenid (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo!

bei Ryanair kostet das Rad pro Flug 60 Euro. Max. 30 kg im Koffer!
Beim Abflug in Hahn hat der Koffer auf KEINER Waage gestanden, und beim Rückflug von Gran Canaria auch nicht.
Am Schalter gab es die Kofferbanderole und dann musste ich den Radkoffer selber zum Sperrgepäckschalter bringen. Gewicht war egal hat keiner nach geschaut!


----------



## kartman (8. Juni 2017)

Hi Leute,

kann ich nicht theoretisch auch mein Fahrrad im normalen Aufgabegepäck unterbringen ? Also eben einen Fahrradkoffer nehmen (sind
ja von aussen zum Teil ein ganz normaler Koffer), Fahrrad zerlegt reinlegen und alle meine Sachen für eine Woche Urlaub drumherum verstauen / als Polstermaterial nehmen ? Dann muss ich ja kein extra Gepäck kaufen ... Da muss man sich eben bei 12kg Fahrrad und 23kg Aufgabegepäck beim aktuellen Niki-Flug mit den Klamotten etwas einschränken ^^ Aber würde das gehen ?

Gruß, Martin


----------



## flyingcruiser (8. Juni 2017)

Normalerweise sind die Fahrradkoffer zu groß für die Gepäckabmessungen. Und Fahrräder zu groß für normale Koffer. Standard sind 158 cm (Breite + Höhe + Tiefe), bei Fahrradkoffern sind diese aufgehoben. Alternativ nur ein Fahrradkoffer der dann als solcher deklariert wird und mit anderen Dingen vollgestopft wird. Aber das Thema wurde schon irgendwo besprochen. Und ein Gepäckstück gibts ja eigentlich immer frei dazu.


----------

